# Favourite Fantasy Char of all time



## Conan (May 18, 2008)

I don't know where to put this thread so I put it here, what is everyones favourite fantasy character? Please post.


----------



## fingy773 (May 18, 2008)

Sparhawk Or Bobby De Longville Woot


----------



## The Ace (May 18, 2008)

You had to put _him _in there, didn't you ?  This is probably one for general discussion, but the mods can sort that out.


----------



## j d worthington (May 18, 2008)

I'm curious as to the reason for the limited options here, especially given the "of all time" rubric; and I rather suspect that the majority of votes will be for "other" as a result.....

At any rate, as this does belong more properly in General Discussions, it has been so moved.


----------



## manephelien (May 18, 2008)

Good question. Can't say any of those stand out particularly.


----------



## chopper (May 18, 2008)

the ones i'm currently writing about, of course....

other than that - wot, no Rincewind?


----------



## Tormented Seeker (May 18, 2008)

j. d. worthington said:


> I'm curious as to the reason for the limited options here, especially given the "of all time" rubric; and I rather suspect that the majority of votes will be for "other" as a result.....





manephelien said:


> Good question. Can't say any of those stand out particularly.



I agree with both of these posts, the OP's decision to narrow the poll choices wasn't a wise one. Besides, there are more than one characters from one book there (LotR, not sure if there are any other) - you can't possibly think that a particular novel has such great value that it deserves to have multiple characters included in the poll over zero from the sea of others, which some may find just as good, if not better. 

This would lead me to the part where I name my poll choice: another "other" from me. When it comes to fantasy literature, I tend to value the idea and colorfully created universe more than the characters, which may be why I don't have any personal preferences on this matter. If I had to choose, then it would probably be a character from one of the works of Terry Pratchett--Rincewind or Death, or-...-no Gandalf in the poll either?


----------



## j d worthington (May 18, 2008)

Mmmmm.... My post wasn't intended as a put-down, but rather a query on the extreme limitation of such a poll; especially with such a topic as "favorite fantasy character of all time". That's an immensely broad field (which might, incidentally, include the OP's namesake character, not to mention any of REH's other fantasy creations), making such a poll (IMO) rather self-defeating....


----------



## nixie (May 18, 2008)

I have to go for other, to be honest I don't think I could pick an over all favourite character from any book. There are so many outstanding characters that are memorable to choose one over another. Mind you I suppose I could go for Fluke from James Herbert's novel Fluke, Oi from Stephen King's Dark Tower series, Tailchaser from Tad William's Tailchaser Song, Fantus from Raymond Feist's Riftwar series or even Nighteye's from Robin Hobb's Farseer. Can't you tell I adore animals


----------



## Talysia (May 18, 2008)

I'd have to vote for other, too - I have too many favourite characters from fantasy.  Trying to pick one would be nigh on impossible, as they all have different strengths and weaknesses against each other.

Out of _this_ list, if the "other" option had not been there, I would likely have gone for Sam Vimes, though.


----------



## paranoid marvin (May 18, 2008)

I guess it would have to be the one I most associate myself with - Arthur Dent


----------



## Aleksei (May 18, 2008)

Mara of the Acoma.


----------



## Werthead (May 18, 2008)

The lack of Tyrion Lannister on the shortlist makes this poll highly unreliable 

Out of those listed I'd go with Sam Vimes as well.

Glokta from *The First Law Trilogy* is a brilliant character as well, the titular Locke Lamora from Scott Lynch's work is very interesting and Horza from _Consider Phlebas_ is impressive. And then there's Takeshi Kovacs as well. And from Tolkien I think I'd rank Tuor, Fingolfin, Ecthelion (he killed a balrog in single combat!) or Earendil over any of the Fellowship.


----------



## Rane Longfox (May 19, 2008)

An extremely odd selection in that poll there, I agree.

Didn't we have a thread like this fairly recently anyway?

Itkovian from Erikson's _Memories of Ice_ tops my list, and Tyrion Lannister is always fairly close behind.


----------



## Hilarious Joke (May 19, 2008)

I'm going to go with Fitz but I think this poll would be better if there wasn't an 'other' option, so it;s more of a 'Who do you prefer out of these major characters of fantasy?'. Fitz might be my favourite of all time anyway though, he always seemed to be trying to do the right thing, no matter what the massive cost to himself.


----------



## Quokka (May 19, 2008)

Out of those listed it would probably be Fitz but he wouldn't be an 'all time favourite' so I ticked other. All time favourite would be a lot harder maybe one from: Quick Ben, Tehol (_Malazan Books of the Fallen_), Belgarath (_Belgariad_), Ged (_A Wizard of Earthsea_), Death (_Discworld_) and Tyrion is another a good suggestion.....


----------



## DeepThought (May 19, 2008)

Have read fiction encompassing all the characters listed in the poll...though none of which I would consider a favorite, these however, I would:

*Tyrion Lannister* - _A Song of Ice and Fire_ (George RR Martin)

Also these come to mind; Logen Ninefingers, Glotka - _The First Law_ (_Joe Abercrombie_), Karsa Orlong,  Iskaral Pust,  Tehol,  Baruk, Kruppe -  _A Tale of Malazan Book of the Fallen_ (_Steven Erikson_), Tanner/Cahuella - _Chasm City_ (_Alastair Reynolds)_

Cheers, DeepThought


----------



## j d worthington (May 19, 2008)

There's also either Fafhrd or the Gray Mouser (or both); Elric of Melniboné; Jurgen, or Manuel of Poictesme; Simon Tregarth; Lord Gro; Fuchsia Groan (or, for that matter, Gertrude Groan, not to mention Steerpike or Flay or....); Harold Shea; Aslan; Thulsa Doom; Meliboë the Enchanter....

And then there are the ones who aren't even vaguely human....

Fantasy -- even if one keeps to the "high fantasy", or "quest fantasy", or even "sword-and-sorcery" types of fantasy -- has been around for a very long time now: _at least_ since William Morris wrote his first fantastic romance in the 1880s. That's a lot of literature from which to choose one's favorite character from the field... much more than I'm seeing represented here either in the poll or in the choices mentioned so far.....

And that's not even including the characters from the *Orlando Furioso*, the *Faerie Queene*, *A Midsummer Night's Dream*, etc., etc., etc.....

Incidentally, after further consideration (and input from more moderators) it has been suggested that the thread be moved again (sorry, folks) to the SFF Lounge after all, so that's likely to happen soon....


----------



## Connavar (May 19, 2008)

Simple for me Jon Shannow by David Gemmell.


Conan is the only one near in my affection for him.


----------



## Reading_fanatic (May 19, 2008)

I have too many favourite characters (Who are not on the list) but for the Top I would pick Death from Terry Pratchett's discworld series the first fantasy character I ever enjoyed.


----------



## Rane Longfox (May 19, 2008)

@DeepThought - Your Chasm City favourite is quite a bit spoilerific...


----------



## DeepThought (May 20, 2008)

Rane Longfox said:


> @DeepThought - Your Chasm City favourite is quite a bit spoilerific...



Sh*t! I guess sorry wont cut it now ; I got carried away...Actually I was meaning to write those _two_ characters separately; its a combination of my excessive usage of forward-slash the plus most shocking part of the storyline that got the better of me there.Anyway this is my first mishap of this sort, it want happen again.

Cheers, DeepThought


----------



## Rane Longfox (May 20, 2008)

Not a problem for me, I've read it before, but others might... you might want to get a favour from a mod


----------



## kaneda (May 23, 2008)

Bit of a bad list - doesn't even begin to cover enough characters;. 

Mines Raistlin.


----------



## DeepThought (May 23, 2008)

kaneda said:


> Bit of a bad list - doesn't even begin to cover enough characters;.
> 
> Mines Raistlin.



That's one of my favourite's too. One of the most complex  and memorable characters to come out of the Dragonlance universe IMHO.

Cheers, DeepThought


----------



## Connavar (May 23, 2008)

You know i just saw the poll and must say if you are gonna make a poll on big genre like fantasy add characters outside typical High Fantasy and maybe have half of them being from Fiest's Riftwar


----------



## manns41078 (May 30, 2008)

Weak list.  I'd have to say my favorite is Tasslehoff Burrfoot.  The only non-wussy halfling I've ever experienced.  Though Raistlin is very deep.


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Jun 1, 2008)

Tasslehoff is my favourite Dragonlance char.

You know, I have a feeling that any list anyone made would be insufficient.


----------



## speedingslug (Jun 16, 2008)

Wolverine or Hawk The Slayer.


----------



## Joel007 (Jun 17, 2008)

Given the list, Vimesy is the one who jumps out at me 

I think it's a pretty good list given the limitations of polls!


----------



## Essie (Jun 18, 2008)

Joel007 said:


> Given the list, Vimesy is the one who jumps out at me
> 
> I think it's a pretty good list given the limitations of polls!


 
Yep - exactly what I thought. Vimes is a great character - the genre is irrelevant.


----------



## Mouse (Jun 18, 2008)

I voted Bartimaeus. Though my real answer would probably be 'other' I just can't think of a specific 'other' to put here so I'll stick with Bartimaeus. 

Ooh, I like the Disreputable Dog from the Abhorsen Trilogy. Again, not my all time favourite though. Merry and Pippin from LotR. Bronn from ASoIaF. Pan and Balthamos from His Dark Materials. That's all I can think of at the mo. Etta from The Liveship Traders...


----------



## Nyomimi (Jun 19, 2008)

*Xuánzàng -- from the Chinese novel "Journey to the West."

*Which also spurned one of my all time favorite anime characters: Genjo Sanzo from Saiyuki -- an anime based off the book.


----------



## JoanDrake (Jun 19, 2008)

Kirth Gersen of Jack Vance's Demon Princes series. 

Gersen in unique in his humanity, his vulnerability and his frustration at being nothing more than the instrument of his grandfather's vengeance. He is unique among questing heroes in the admiration, if not affection, he derives for his villains even as he goes about killing them


----------



## Alurny (Jun 19, 2008)

Elric is just sooo cool!


----------



## Wybren (Jun 22, 2008)

Wow this is a toughie. I cant choose just one there is tooo many good ones..hmmm
Granny Weatherwax, Nanny Ogg and Greebo, Raistlin, Akkarin, Lestat, Elpaba, Pippin and Merry, Gandalf, The Doctor... just to name a few


----------



## boomvoom (Jun 22, 2008)

i like Taarna from heavy metal,


----------



## fingy773 (Jun 26, 2008)

The Ace said:


> You had to put _him _in there, didn't you ? This is probably one for general discussion, but the mods can sort that out.


 
whos _him?_


----------



## Theo Hart (Jul 5, 2008)

So many to choose from... if only House was a fantasy character... (It's a show about a cranky M.D., but he's an _elf_! Isn't that hilarious? *crickets*)

I'd have to say Iorek Byrnison from _His Dark Materials_. I loved _Golden Compass_, but not the other books in the trilogy--Pullman got too prechy.


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Jul 6, 2008)

Disagree! _The Amber Spyglass_ was the best, up there in my favourites.

Welcome to the Chron, Theo.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 6, 2008)

I really don't know what to say.  I don't think I can pick a 'favourite of all time'.  



Gandalf; Bilbo; Samwise Gamgee...to mention just a few from Tolkien's work.  Waylander and Druss from Gemmell's.  Corwin, from Zelazny's _Chronicles of Amber_.  Those are a few that spring immediately to mind.......


----------



## Wybren (Jul 6, 2008)

Yes I now need to add Corwin to my list too.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 6, 2008)

Yes, it was only earlier this year that I read the series too, but he instantly jumped to somewhere near the top of my list.


----------



## Highlander II (Jul 14, 2008)

I voted 'other' b/c none of those characters fits my 'fave', but I'm not sure I could narrow down a fave.


----------

